# DoorDash Epic Fail



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I tried supporting our community again, and got screwed again. Thanks "John" my DD driver.

Ordered three Bento Boxes for my daughters and I tonight from Tokyo Joe's. I ordered with a 7:00pm scheduled delivery time. At 6:40pm I got a text that our dinner was picked up, so I figured "that's okay; we can eat 10 minutes early." Uh no.. the food finally arrived at 7:25pm. Home Slice rolled out of the car, went to the trunk and grabbed the food, that was scattered all over his ice cold trunk! (It's below 50 tonight) Got the food in the house, and wiped off all of the spilled sauce. Opened it up.. yeah, ice freaking cold. Very annoyed that I had to separate all of the items in the boxes and reheat them, while trying to keep the salads cold. 

But seriously, WTF is up with taking 45 minutes to travel 3.5 miles?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Transeau said:


> But seriously, WTF is up with taking 45 minutes to travel 3.5 miles?


The driver pulled over so he could sample all the different foods before he spit in it.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Transeau said:


> I tried supporting our community again, and got screwed again. Thanks "John" my DD driver.
> 
> Ordered three Bento Boxes for my daughters and I tonight from Tokyo Joe's. I ordered with a 7:00pm scheduled delivery time. At 6:40pm I got a text that our dinner was picked up, so I figured "that's okay; we can eat 10 minutes early." Uh no.. the food finally arrived at 7:25pm. Home Slice rolled out of the car, went to the trunk and grabbed the food, that was scattered all over his ice cold trunk! (It's below 50 tonight) Got the food in the house, and wiped off all of the spilled sauce. Opened it up.. yeah, ice freaking cold. Very annoyed that I had to separate all of the items in the boxes and reheat them, while trying to keep the salads cold.
> 
> But seriously, WTF is up with taking 45 minutes to travel 3.5 miles?


If the driver took 45 minutes to deliver 3.5 miles then some serious shenanigans were going on. Wouldn't even eat it. That food was untrustworthy!

I seriously never order delivery food. I delivered Chinese food for awhile and some of the stuff I saw other drivers do has ruined me for life for ever trusting delivery food. I'd rather go pick it up than wonder if some stoner licked my egg rolls for fun. If you saw what I saw you would never order delivery again!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

The dd driver was probably stacking orders with another app, UberEats, Postmates or GrubHub and your delivery was after all the other orders.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

A few weeks ago I ordered food and it said the dasher was on its way I think I got an text saying they were waiting for the dasher to arrive and then got a phone call that the restaurant was closed lol

Usually I get some credit for next order but got stiffed


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I agree with the 3rd comment that the driver was probably doing other deliveries. But 45 min to deliver is just wrong.

Contrary to what the first two commenters noted, most drivers WOULD NEVER do anything thing to the customers food.

Drivers like you that ruin it for the good drivers.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Transeau said:


> I tried supporting our community again, and got screwed again. Thanks "John" my DD driver.
> 
> Ordered three Bento Boxes for my daughters and I tonight from Tokyo Joe's. I ordered with a 7:00pm scheduled delivery time. At 6:40pm I got a text that our dinner was picked up, so I figured "that's okay; we can eat 10 minutes early." Uh no.. the food finally arrived at 7:25pm. Home Slice rolled out of the car, went to the trunk and grabbed the food, that was scattered all over his ice cold trunk! (It's below 50 tonight) Got the food in the house, and wiped off all of the spilled sauce. Opened it up.. yeah, ice freaking cold. Very annoyed that I had to separate all of the items in the boxes and reheat them, while trying to keep the salads cold.
> 
> But seriously, WTF is up with taking 45 minutes to travel 3.5 miles?


When something is important I always have direct involvement.
I go pick up the food myself.
Especially when low skilled personnel are involved

Unless your new Camry is still in the shop










Next time u request delivery, preheat your oven to reheat warm be4hand
It's Epic :yawn:


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Your order clearly had the smallest tip or subsidy from DD. Unfortunately, Doordash steals your in app tip, so your driver did not know if you were being cheap or DoorDash until after the delivery. He took other more profitable runs before getting to your house. Lesson you should take is don't ever use doordash, they are very unethical.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

You of all people doesn't even know not to go there, smh lmao.... Perhaps Karma caught up with you, no ?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Transeau said:


> I tried supporting our community again, and got screwed again. Thanks "John" my DD driver.
> 
> Ordered three Bento Boxes for my daughters and I tonight from Tokyo Joe's. I ordered with a 7:00pm scheduled delivery time. At 6:40pm I got a text that our dinner was picked up, so I figured "that's okay; we can eat 10 minutes early." Uh no.. the food finally arrived at 7:25pm. Home Slice rolled out of the car, went to the trunk and grabbed the food, that was scattered all over his ice cold trunk! (It's below 50 tonight) Got the food in the house, and wiped off all of the spilled sauce. Opened it up.. yeah, ice freaking cold. Very annoyed that I had to separate all of the items in the boxes and reheat them, while trying to keep the salads cold.
> 
> But seriously, WTF is up with taking 45 minutes to travel 3.5 miles?


And DD gives out a thermal bag and a solar blanket to their drivers. No excuse for cold, spilled food.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Contrary to what the first two commenters noted, most drivers WOULD NEVER do anything thing to the customers food.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I agree with the 3rd comment that the driver was probably doing other deliveries. But 45 min to deliver is just wrong.
> 
> Contrary to what the first two commenters noted, most drivers WOULD NEVER do anything thing to the customers food.
> 
> Drivers like you that ruin it for the good drivers.


So you also agreed with the first two commenters. You have stated that "most" drivers wouldn't so you acknowledge that "some" drivers would. The fact that most wouldn't is small consolation to those that got the some that would.

No excuses for 45 minutes and food all over the trunk. You think that's so rare? Do a search and look at your fellow drivers posts.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Seamus said:


> So you also agreed with the first two commenters. You have stated that "most" drivers wouldn't so you acknowledge that "some" drivers would. The fact that most wouldn't is small consolation to those that got the some that would.
> 
> No excuses for 45 minutes and food all over the trunk. You think that's so rare? Do a search and look at your fellow drivers posts.


I wouldn't have thought any driver's would've messed with the food at at all UNTIL I read this forum. It's disgusting that people do.

I do think the 45 min time is rare with food scattered over the trunk because I talk to a lot of drivers, and they all have bags and those who do multiple apps like me only accept one order at a time, not taking one for GH or UE st same time. I'm not sure what point you are making.

Sometimes I hate this forum because the moderators are leaving posts and threads up that are promoting negative behaviors. If customers see it, they may stop ordering.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Your order clearly had the smallest tip or subsidy from DD. Unfortunately, Doordash steals your in app tip, so your driver did not know if you were being cheap or DoorDash until after the delivery. He took other more profitable runs before getting to your house. Lesson you should take is don't ever use doordash, they are very unethical.


If that's true that is out and out fraud. Why isn't there already a massive class action suit underway? Jeez


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> If that's true that is out and out fraud. Why isn't there already a massive class action suit underway? Jeez


Because it's a no win,
lawyers only take contingency cases they're confident can be won


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Because it's a no win,
> lawyers only take contingency cases they're confident can be won


If they're snagging driver tips to offset the overall fee that's FRAUD. Good Grief!


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> If they're snagging driver tips to offset the overall fee that's FRAUD. Good Grief!


We live in Hypocrisy


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> The dd driver was probably stacking orders with another app, UberEats, Postmates or GrubHub and your delivery was after all the other orders.


Yup. That's what I do. Whichever order pays the least always gets delivered last.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> Your order clearly had the smallest tip or subsidy from DD. Unfortunately, Doordash steals your in app tip, so your driver did not know if you were being cheap or DoorDash until after the delivery. He took other more profitable runs before getting to your house. Lesson you should take is don't ever use doordash, they are very unethical.





Woohaa said:


> Always use the customer service text option. Never call.


I found the same thing, DD doesn't have tipped. So the guaranteed amount is what you get period. So because of that and the schedule you have to pick I haven't done DD in 6 months.



vtcomics said:


> If they're snagging driver tips to offset the overall fee that's FRAUD. Good Grief!


If you read the fine print on the contract you signed you will see that the expected tip is included in the guaranteed amount. It also says in other places in the app. I can accept that, the part I can't accept is there is no breakdown of pickup fee, delivery fee, waiting time, mileage and tip. If you don't know the breakdown then how do you determine if you are being treated fairly?


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes, they also l lowered the comp from $5 per delivery to $1 per delivery. They are using the customer tip to pay the driver less from the DD funds. The breakdown of tip and DD contribution can be found in the details section. Your guaranteed pay is that, whether the customer tips or not. It is based on distance to the restaurant from your current location, whether it is a pickup or you order at the restaurant. No other gig, uses tips the way DD does. GH in a way does, but they also pay you for sitting around and their guarantee is pretty good for doing nothing. I read the fine print, it's bullshit. A legal way to steal tips, a drop from $5 to $1 is a joke.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

DoorDouche


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Transeau said:


> I tried supporting our community again, and got screwed again. Thanks "John" my DD driver.
> 
> Ordered three Bento Boxes for my daughters and I tonight from Tokyo Joe's. I ordered with a 7:00pm scheduled delivery time. At 6:40pm I got a text that our dinner was picked up, so I figured "that's okay; we can eat 10 minutes early." Uh no.. the food finally arrived at 7:25pm. Home Slice rolled out of the car, went to the trunk and grabbed the food, that was scattered all over his ice cold trunk! (It's below 50 tonight) Got the food in the house, and wiped off all of the spilled sauce. Opened it up.. yeah, ice freaking cold. Very annoyed that I had to separate all of the items in the boxes and reheat them, while trying to keep the salads cold.
> 
> But seriously, WTF is up with taking 45 minutes to travel 3.5 miles?


Pick up your own food if you don't want it cold.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Pick up your own food if you don't want it cold.


I do!


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Back when I first started driving UE, I got 2-3 Sizzler requests every day. Hadn't had one in about 2 weeks so last night when I got one I asked the mgr what's up? He said they're doing 5-10 DoorDash deliveries for every UE. I came here for some research into whether I should start driving DD. Sad if the service sucks so bad for drivers that so many are willing to take their shit and ruin the market. 

Delivery has really slowed down lately. I was regularly making $50-$60/ lunch hour (11:00-2:00 1.5+ boost) two months ago. Last two weeks I haven't made over $30. I'm thinking it's because of DD and GH.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Pick up your own food if you don't want it cold.


Or... maybe... People should take pride in ANY job they do. Maybe I'm just too old now, but I still expect humans to at least try to be decent people.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DD is no different then sandy other app service, they come and get drivers with BS then cut pay and then wonder why drivers quit.


----------



## Kacohn (Oct 11, 2018)

Daniel Harbin said:


> I found the same thing, DD doesn't have tipped. So the guaranteed amount is what you get period. So because of that and the schedule you have to pick I haven't done DD in 6 months.
> 
> If you read the fine print on the contract you signed you will see that the expected tip is included in the guaranteed amount. It also says in other places in the app. I can accept that, the part I can't accept is there is no breakdown of pickup fee, delivery fee, waiting time, mileage and tip. If you don't know the breakdown then how do you determine if you are being treated fairly?


Postmates does break it all down. I was surprised that DoorDash doesn't...



Transeau said:


> Or... maybe... People should take pride in ANY job they do. Maybe I'm just too old now, but I still expect humans to at least try to be decent people.


I just started driving for DoorDash and Postmates and have always been on time or EARLY with my deliveries.
Yes, I do take pride in what I do!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Kacohn said:


> Postmates does break it all down. I was surprised that DoorDash doesn't...
> 
> I just started driving for DoorDash and Postmates and have always been on time or EARLY with my deliveries.
> Yes, I do take pride in what I do!


So do I. And my people are from Nebraska as well.


----------



## Umut (Nov 20, 2018)

As a former doorfash driver, don’t order DD. I would never orderthru their platform. Just go pick up from the same restaurant or ask the restaurant if they will deliver


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

The point of me ordering via DD or UE or whatever is an attempt to support our community of drivers. But no worries, I've learned my lesson, never trust a human.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Just the fact door dash inflates the menu prices annoys me,they have other fees.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

*I'm gonna put this right here....








*



vtcomics said:


> If they're snagging driver tips to offset the overall fee that's FRAUD. Good Grief!


What would happen if I take my tip back by swiping the Red Card in my own CC reader?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Kacohn said:


> Postmates does break it all down. I was surprised that DoorDash doesn't...
> 
> I just started driving for DoorDash and Postmates and have always been on time or EARLY with my deliveries.
> Yes, I do take pride in what I do!


Don't worry, doing delivery work will make you cynical like the rest of us here on UP.

When you see deliveries by UE, DD and GH coming from gas stations you know the apocalypse is on the horizon.


----------

